# KOOLAIDS NEW NAME IS CBM



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

EVERYTHING IN STOCK SACO PRESTO HI ADEX ADEL #9 11 13 pump heads hoses delta dumps blocks piston pump kits y bone tanks coils solinoids tanks whammy tanks seals chrome fittings all parts in stock now 1 323 864 5050 koolaids new name CBM shirts made also summertime always open 8am to 6pm mon thru sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats that stand for?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

BRAND NAME


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

did u guys get sued by the real Kool-Aid company or sumthin?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

he didnt want this to happen to his building








seriously good luck with the name change:thumbsup:







just kidding


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

^ :rofl:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

YEP 100.000.00 DONE AND OVER LETS DO BUSSINESS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM HYDROS PARTS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

koolaid365 said:


> YEP 100.000.00 DONE AND OVER LETS DO BUSSINESS 1 323 864 5050


god damn Im sorry to hear that bro. any new videos of hoppers that u guys have? did u guys make it out the socios show that just passed? I remember i went last year and u were having problems with the dark blue regal. I was hoping to see that baby on the bumper...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SENT NOR CAL KOOLAID NEXT YEAR CHECK IN THE MAIL WE ARE GOOD 1 323 864 5050


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

website?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

GOT TO GET ONE MADE CBM CBM ON FACEBOOK


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

were u at CBM 1323 864 5050


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

so whats the C stand for?
:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think we all knew something was gonna happen


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You need a catchy name though :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

koolaid365 said:


> YEP 100.000.00 DONE AND OVER LETS DO BUSSINESS 1 323 864 5050


got damn hate to say it cuz I like yalls product but I knew that shit was coming. dust the kool aid powder off and keep it moving. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Kool Ade

Im gonna quit drinkin that shit now, they should of been Kool about it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ooohhhhhhh yeeaahhhhh lol


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Wtf is CBM?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

what the fuck is WTF:dunno:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

alex75 said:


> what the fuck is WTF:dunno:


What
The 
Fuck


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

you will allwayz be ( cool layed ) to us fuck them


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Big_Money said:


> What
> The
> Fuck


:roflmao:i was kidding


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

X2:yes:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey big homie charge it to the game and let's make you that money back.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

big kev said:


> you will allwayz be ( cool layed ) to us fuck them


that sounds cool .... cool laid :dunno:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

thanx but can he get away wit it ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Big_Money said:


> Wtf is CBM?


Chris "Blackman" Martin

:nicoderm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CRAZY BLACK MAN :facepalm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> EVERYTHING IN STOCK SACO PRESTO HI ADEX ADEL #9 11 13 pump heads hoses delta dumps blocks piston pump kits y bone tanks coils solinoids tanks whammy tanks seals chrome fittings all parts in stock now 1 323 864 5050 koolaids new name CBM shirts made also summertime always open 8am to 6pm mon thru sat.:thumbsup:


1 323 864 5050


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

koolaid365 said:


> CRAZY BLACK MAN :facepalm:


HAHA THATS FUNNY....


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Come, Bring Money!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Cars bitches and money


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

koolaid365 said:


> GOT TO GET ONE MADE CBM CBM ON FACEBOOK


dont see it


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

CRAZY BLACK MONKEY


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> Chris "Blackman" Martin
> 
> :nicoderm:


. Caring blk magic, huh I don't know
Good guess


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

1 323 864 5050 cbm at koolaids shop


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

How much are the check valves?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> . Caring blk magic, huh I don't know
> Good guess


:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

So what is CBM?


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:wave: What up Chris


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

GOOD EVENING EVERYBODY CMB 1 323 864 5050 :worship:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

tue buy 5 solinoids get 1 free only this week 1 323 864 5050 CBM $10.00 ea koolaid


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

CeeeeeeBeeeeeeeMmmmmmmm wassup Chris. Howu been.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

maniacos ls elco said:


> . Caring blk magic, huh I don't know
> Good guess


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> Chris "Blackman" Martin
> 
> :nicoderm:


:wave:


koolaid365 said:


> CRAZY BLACK MAN :facepalm:


:wave:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

love u guys too :tongue:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Cxippin bad motors


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur parts....cbm...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*just want to give a big thanks to 
CBM hydraulics**..

the new so. california distributor of 
''SKY HI''coils**.. 

hit em up for all you hop'n coil needs..*


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

happy 4 everyone open fri sat and sun for the lowriding weekend CBM 1 323 864 5050 EVERYTHING IN STOCK HOP SUN EVENING BE THERE OR MISS OUT AGAIN KOOLAID NOW CBM 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> happy 4 everyone open fri sat and sun for the lowriding weekend CBM 1 323 864 5050 EVERYTHING IN STOCK HOP SUN EVENING BE THERE OR MISS OUT AGAIN KOOLAID NOW CBM 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


sunday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

See you Sunday!!!! Vegas will be in da house


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> See you Sunday!!!! Vegas will be in da house


BRING SOMETHING;;EVEN IF ITS MY GEARS:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

6PM SUNDAY HOP OFF;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;COME GET IT IN;;SERVE UR COMPETETERS


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

New name but same great service! Thanx for the seals! See you Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

California Black Magic hydros


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

throw back


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

a kool aid hop-


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

1st place dpr torress show;;l,a convention center...
BIG AL SAID IT,,


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WHAT IT DO PARTS AVAIL. CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Whats up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> EVERYTHING IN STOCK SACO PRESTO HI ADEX ADEL #9 11 13 pump heads hoses delta dumps blocks piston pump kits y bone tanks coils solinoids tanks whammy tanks seals chrome fittings all parts in stock now 1 323 864 5050 koolaids new name CBM shirts made also summertime always open 8am to 6pm mon thru sat.:thumbsup:


cbm


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

dont wait two months for parts we got them today CBM HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 KOOLAID :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

new ad wheels mag coming soon CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

go ahead make my day


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

any 2 or 2 1/2 ton coils, precut preferred


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

pre cuts should be in today


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

so what does CBM mean?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> pre cuts should be in today


SPECIALS TODAY...BIG AL SAID IT;;;;THATS DA DISCOUNT WORD


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

No specials Saturday? Only day I can get to you this week....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks CBM, for the coils and deep cups

Thanks for letting me see your lincoln too


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

how much for a chrome saco shipped to 78840


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

how much for a chrome saco shipped to 78840


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

sticker and shirts or in cbm hydraulics 1 323 864 5050 :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

facebook and instagram set up also 1 323 864 5050 cbm hyd :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

koolaid365 said:


> facebook and instagram set up also 1 323 864 5050 cbm hyd :h5:


Whats the facebook link?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

www.cbmhydraulics.com


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

facebook CBMHYD @GMAIL.COM


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

open mon for your lowrider needs 1 323 864 5050 CBM


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

MOTORS TIRES GEARS HOSES COILS IN STOCK ALWAYS 1 323 864 5050 KOOLAID CBM HYDRAULICS . COM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

Big_Money said:


> so what does CBM mean?


"C"hris "B"ack "M"ane


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM MEANS ALWAYS OPEN GOT EVERYTHING IN STOCK 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

sat open for bussiness 1 323 864 5050 :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sky coils
sept 1;13


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 HOP SEPT 22 2013 AT KOOLAIDS SHOP NOW CBM HYDRO PARTS ALSO SEE US IN LAS VEGAS OCT 13 2013 SUPER SHOW LOWRIDER :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


the new sky coils,,,get them at CBM


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

cbm new market coil


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sky hi coils;;;;disturber cbm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur new sky hi coils;;cbm;;got them;;;u see what they can do;;;5 batterys and no weight;;dpr..


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

DIPN714 said:


> get ur new sky hi coils;;cbm;;got them;;;u see what they can do;;;5 batterys and no weight;;dpr..


Did you really just say five batteries and no weight? .... Shit don't add up on that homie


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Supreme59rag said:


> Did you really just say five batteries and no weight? .... Shit don't add up on that homie


i think he meant to say "5 batteries of extra weight"


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

bounce13 said:


> i think he meant to say "5 batteries of extra weight"


Oic


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

do you guys do wrapped x frames......


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah they do. They good people.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah sorry to hear about the suit but that name been trademarked since the 60'z


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea no weight
just a little
all power


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Where were u big al. U wasnt in Vegas


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Where were u big al. U wasnt in Vegas


had trailer problems,,couldnt make it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its cool bro therea always next year.


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

Trying to get a hold of the shop been calling no answer. 323 8645050?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

whats up everbody koolaid:rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

koolaid365 said:


> whats up everbody koolaid:rimshot:


:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

koolaid365 said:


> whats up everbody koolaid:rimshot:


:h5:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

Black fri coming soon koolaids :rimshot:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> Black fri coming soon koolaids :rimshot:


Pm sent


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

hydraulic parts wars two for one price BLACK FRI COMING SOON :rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

koolaid365 said:


> hydraulic parts wars two for one price BLACK FRI COMING SOON :rimshot:


But are you gonna raise the price on the one single item ?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

no stop it mufasa my coil tester :rimshot:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

koolaid365 said:


> no stop it mufasa my coil tester :rimshot:


:roflmao:

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

black fri


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

black fri koolaids 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

black fri


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

How much 5 ton full stack


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

blk fri and moving sale killer deals koolaid hydros coils dumps motors hoses seals fittings chrome tanks all must go soon adex adel delta blow proof oil systems dumps monster greens hydo airs wire lugs comp cly reg cly come early to get the good stuff come all day for the deals always free stuff that u can use 1 323 864 5050 :rimshot:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

koolaid365 said:


> blk fri and moving sale killer deals koolaid hydros coils dumps motors hoses seals fittings chrome tanks all must go soon adex adel delta blow proof oil systems dumps monster greens hydo airs wire lugs comp cly reg cly come early to get the good stuff come all day for the deals always free stuff that u can use 1 323 864 5050 :rimshot:


:nicoderm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

shystie69 said:


> :nicoderm:


 BLACK FRI KOOLAIDS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

black fri koolaids 1 323 864 5050 5am 15% OFF EVERYTHING IN STOCK TILL OUT ALL PARTS :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

open and doing bussiness 1 323 864 5050 thank god it fri black fri


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

thankyou for all the support at koolaids black fri sales what great deals on line and walk in customers from 5am til now see u sat regular low prices 1 323 864 5050 thankyou much again :rimshot:


----------



## 910rida (Jul 24, 2010)

Thankz Kool-aid for da solenoids and lead hammer shipped to North Carolina this week...i greatly appreciate it


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

were everybody at koolaid is back 1 323 864 5050 :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

koolaid365 said:


> were everybody at koolaid is back 1 323 864 5050 :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CBM SALE HAPPENING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

cbm hydro parts 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

cbm hydros parts 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

perfect. how much for batteries


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM HYDROS PARTS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

cbm lowrider pump parts cly and coils 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

good morning and god bless CBM 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW OK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

koolaid365 said:


> WOW OK


Question for ya bro. Wut u think of ac delco batts for juice? 950 cca. I got quoted 1300 out the door for 10 of em. Wut u think?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

koolaid365 said:


> good morning and god bless CBM 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


whats up homie.. :h5:


----------



## BLOB (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have centennial batteries 1100? If so how much for 5 out the door?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Showing some love for the homie chris


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Showing some love for the homie chris


DONT GO DROPPING GOVERNMENT NAMES PUTA I MEAN PUMA...WTF CORN BALL....ITS KOOOOOOOLLLLLAIDDDDDE!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

KOOLAID YOU READY FOR THAT NEW SKY HI COIL ORDER SIR...GOT THAT PALLET OF THOSE OTHER PARTS YOU ORDERED TOO BUDDY!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------

